# Help? for American Flyer HO?



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Someone asked this about American Flyer HO.
Can you people help him out?

Here, Wanted to join for a while now...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for helping out the OP. I replied in his thread but that will be a hard part to find. It would be easy enough to make one.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Thanks for helping out the OP. I replied in his thread but that will be a hard part to find. It would be easy enough to make one.


Yes, just get some sheet styrene the correct thickness.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thats what I thought. Should not be hard to fabricate. He should contact Doug Peck .


----------

